# The 2023 Half Century (50km or 50m) Challenge Chatzone



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2022)

It's back again 
Welcome to the ninth edition of the half century challenge
This thread is just for chatting about the challenge ,The challenge thread will be up soon ready for Jan 1st and gives a run down of the rules 
The challenge remains as popular as ever and gets us out riding perhaps when we need that bit of extra motivation , strangely addictive you've been warned 
I once again will be acting as general taskmaster( some say cruel taskmaster) ,encouraging and some say bullying you along and trying to keep everyone in order ( bit like herding cats) .
Good luck to everyone who enters may 2023 be the year of the tailwind downhills .
Any one thinking about entering for the first time ,just give it a go were a friendly little corner of the forum ( mostly unless I find out you've riden 49km grr) and everyone is encouraged along


----------



## gavgav (28 Dec 2022)

Excellent, I’m in again 👍🏻


----------



## slow scot (28 Dec 2022)

I’m in too. Thanks to @13 rider for all his organising. I tried, unsuccessfully I may add, not to be nudged this year. I will add ”no nudge 2023” to my challenge for next year!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2022)

Make that another one signed up.


----------



## geocycle (28 Dec 2022)

Thanks @13 rider , really appreciate your efforts administering the challenge. I’m in again as it helped motivate me to some longer rides into new areas.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Dec 2022)

I’m getting increasingly wary about saying I’ll do something – it seems to tempt fate into conjuring up all sorts of unforeseen obstacles. I reckon it’s much better to achieve something then say you’ve done it .. rather than the other way round.

But … go on then, “yes” – I’m also in again but 2023 may be my last year in this challenge.

As I’ve said elsewhere on this forum, I turned 70 this month and I guess I’m now entering into my ‘cycling twilight years’. I still want to try and achieve as much as possible on the bike next year and beyond .. but not at the expense of enjoying my cycling.

I’ve already committed to three other CC challenges for 2023, mostly because they fit into my cycling plans and routines.... and now I’m adding a fourth. If I have to give up one of them, it’ll probably be this one. Having said that – and ‘the fates’ are listening again – I wouldn’t be at all surprised if I screw up the other three challenges but complete this one.. “Man plans, God laughs” .. ain’t that the truth.

Happy New Year to everyone and great cycling in 2023


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Dec 2022)

I’m in again, will try not to do too many “not quite far enough “ rides this year 😊


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> Thanks @13 rider , really appreciate your efforts administering the challenge.


Yes, and thanks from me too. Just one thing though...



13 rider said:


> There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). *I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so @ColinJ created the half century challenge in 2015.* It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on


It would make more sense for that to say "_@ColinJ thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so he created the half century challenge in 2015._" 

I haven't done very well with the challenges since Covid came along so I thought I would have a go at this one in 2023 and make it more interesting for myself, doing all of my qualifying rides on my singlespeed bike. I will keep these rides separate from the _Lunacy challenge_ rides, but will count them in the _3 rides a week challenge_, if I decide to go ahead with that***.



*** The first week of January will be the clincher... I haven't cycled since December 1st, so I need to snap out of hibernation ASAP!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2022)

@ColinJ your probably correct but I'm lazy and just copy and paste the previous years rules 
Will be good to have the creater back in the fold


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> @ColinJ your probably correct but I'm lazy and just copy and paste the previous years rules
> Will be good to have the creater back in the fold


I'm lazy too - I first noticed it the year that you took over but I couldn't be bothered to write a separate post to mention it!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm lazy too - I first noticed it the year that you took over but I couldn't be bothered to write a separate post to mention it!


Not bad it only took you 7 years 😂
Edit, texted editted now


----------



## Domus (28 Dec 2022)

Count me in.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (29 Dec 2022)

I'm in again too


----------



## Osprey (31 Dec 2022)

Count me in too 👍


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

BANG , that's the sound of the starting pistol were off.
I've decided to lead from the the front and get this year challenge off by doing my standard loop to Wymeswold
Good luck everyone


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2023)

And it would appear I'm in for another round. 
This year might be tricky, though. In October, I was diagnosed with an abdominal aorta aneurism. It is still classed as small, so the risks of surgery (a stent to alleviate the pressure) is considered higher than the risk of rupture, so it will be a case of monitoring. Having worked within the NHS, I can assure you all that it would not be the worst way to shuffle of this mortal coil - a sharp pain, a few seconds of terror, rapid unconsciousness, followed a few minutes later by The Big Sleep - but, whilst I cannot apparently forestall the inevitable progress towards surgery (I don't know if that could be this year, or many years down the line) , I may be able to slow its progress by following the usual recommendations: lower blood pressure and BMI by diet (drastically cutting down on my beer consumption, unfortunately) and more exercise. This, of course, means I will hopefully be trying to pick up more points in this challenge this year as a way to help, so it's not all bad news. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

No bold statements like going for 50 points this year @Jon George ? ,Stay healthy and good luck . 
So it's Suffolk ( Felixstowe) 2 ,Leicester 1


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2023)

13 rider said:


> So it's Suffolk ( Felixstowe) 2 ,Leicester 1



Ahem, that's Suffolk (*Ipswich* and Felixstowe) 2, Leicester 1.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

Jon George said:


> Ahem, that's Suffolk (*Ipswich* and Felixstowe) 2, Leicester 1.



Strictly speaking it's Suffolk (Ipswich & *Trimley St. Mary*) 2, Leicester 1


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

Well if we're being pedantic its Suffolk ( Ipswich &Trimley St Mary's ) 2 Leicester (Anstey ) 1


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2023)

13 rider said:


> Well if we're being pedantic its Suffolk ( Ipswich &Trimley St Mary's ) 2 Leicester (Anstey ) 1


I've equalised for Leicestershire!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

Don't you just love a last minute equaliser and you updated the thread ,Well done @tallliman


----------



## Saluki (1 Jan 2023)

I‘m in folks.
Bit of an odd day. I decided, after being made to feel bad, in my own home for deigning to have breakfast and coffee before a ride that I was having none of it, and himself flounced. I told him fine, go, do not ring, text and not to darken my door again. I finished my breakfast and put a few bits on charge then cleared off towards Wymondham. At the edge of town I thought to give my aunt a call to see if she was in. She said ‘come on over’ and I got half way and thought that I couldn’t bear the drama at her house - 2 TVs on in 2 rooms, different programmes and cousin doesn’t understand that volume goes down as well as up. He doesn’t have difficulties, he’s just a bit of a knob. I invented a knee injury to text about and headed home the pretty route on roads that I haven’t ridden on in years. Spooner Row and Ashwellthorpe passed by before picking up familiar roads from Wreningham. I was brave and rode straight through the centre of Norwich, even overtaking a deliveroo rider on an electric moped thing. 34 miles done and dusted and a Joe Wicks workout is not happening.
The ride was great. I listened to Thunder on my Aftershock, were safe to do so. Once home I polished off the Mince pie curly-puff pastry things. Totally earned them.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

13 rider said:


> Don't you just love a last minute equaliser and you updated the thread ,Well done @tallliman



3-2 to East Anglia thanks to @Saluki


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2023)

13 rider said:


> Don't you just love a last minute equaliser and you updated the thread ,Well done @tallliman


I think me updating the thread probably for the first time in ages is worth 2 goals


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2023)

Jenkins said:


> 3-2 to East Anglia thanks to @Saluki


I think we need to include @Supersuperleeds to more than equalise


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2023)

tallliman said:


> I think we need to include @Supersuperleeds to more than equalise



Sorry, but the only county I will represent is Yorkshire


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jan 2023)

I will try to be better with my admin this year, that is the challenge for me, not the riding.


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2023)

Chorlton Wanderers New Year Ride almost didn't happen for me. It's 20 Kms to the Water Park from Sunny Radcliffe so it meant a 09.30 start.
At 09.15 the rain was Biblical. 20 very wet Kms just to get to the start was not appealing in the slightest. At 09.20 it stopped, the weak sun tried to break through so It was on. Dry all day, nice pub lunch and back home with 82.6 Kms on the Wahoo.
A two pointer to get me off the mark. First ride since December 2, damaged back and man flu. I survived but I feel it was a bit too much. Time will tell, I am under strict instructions from Senior Management to not suffer a relapse..............or else.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2023)

tallliman said:


> I've equalised for Leicestershire!



And now I’ve given us the lead! 🤣

I’m back in and off the mark with a two pointer ride via Hinckley, Nuneaton and Atherstone, stopping off at the latter for a coffee and cake. Weather far too good to be zwifting, wind notwithstanding! Tad blowy out there today!

Oh, and do I get bonus points for not posting in the wrong thread this year? 🤔🤣


----------



## PatrickPending (2 Jan 2023)

Januarys done - later ride than normal for this time of year setting off at around 1.30pm- needed to take lights just in case!

January done - 50.7KM = Blaby - south wigston - countesthorpe - peatling magna - arnesby - bruntingthorpe - Walton - Kimcote - Gilmotron - Kimcote - - Gilmorton (again!) - Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Got back just before sunset...but glad I had lights with me....


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Jan 2023)

First ride done, had a rear derailleur/ gear cable issue half way round and thought I would have to give up but was saved by a helpful person whose house I had stopped by. Finished the ride with one gear, luckily there were no big hills!


----------



## geocycle (2 Jan 2023)

AndreaJ said:


> First ride done, had a rear derailleur/ gear cable issue half way round and thought I would have to give up but was saved by a helpful person whose house I had stopped by. Finished the ride with one gear, luckily there were no big hills!


Well done! I had that happen last year and ended up with a cable attached to a bottle cage. Glad it didn’t end the ride.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jan 2023)

I had hoped to get on the board on the first day of the new year, but my granddaughter very kindly pressed several examples of her cocktail making skills on me at our New Year eve party and I didn't feel very well yesterday.

Proud of myself today for overcoming my horror of cold and rain by setting of in a chilly shower after lunch then being rewarded with blue skies and sunshine after about 30 minutes.


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2023)

I’m up and running on a beautiful sunny Winter’s day ☀️☀️


----------



## bluenotebob (5 Jan 2023)

I’m also up and running in this year’s challenge.

I took advantage of the really mild (and mostly dry) weather and cycled down the V3 Voie Verte from Mauron to la Tayée and back. Lots of people out on the return leg – almost all of them seemed to be walking unleashed dogs (dogs all well-behaved and lots of tail-wagging .. but it did slow me down).

The empty Voie Verte near la Touche Carné







The very full river Oust from the pont d’Hingleux near la Chapelle Caro


----------



## Jenkins (Sunday at 19:21)

Another challenge ride for January completed today, with this one planned to take the Spa Elan over the 10,000 mile mark recorded on Strava since it was delivered at the start of August 2017. A bit of cleaning was required afterwards


----------



## Chap sur le velo (Sunday at 21:58)

Not only am I delighted to sign up again for the coming year but 13 Rider can relax, I've done my rides this month!

(Wahoo and Strava refusing to talk to one another at this point, but will update the other thread)

PS
I would get a small, but worthwhile, glow if the mods could add 2022 and second star below?


----------



## 13 rider (Sunday at 22:10)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Not only am I delighted to sign up again for the coming year but 13 Rider can relax, I've done my rides this month!
> 
> (Wahoo and Strava refusing to talk to one another at this point, but will update the other thread)
> 
> ...


@Pat "5mph" could you please add a 2nd star to @Chap sur le velo signature and 2022 
Many thanks


----------



## Domus (Monday at 13:39)

Went to the caravan in Grange at the weekend fearing the worst after the nasty freezing spell. However my winter preparations worked very well, all systems functioned as they should so I went for a bike ride.  
The forecast was for rain after 15.00 so I planned to be back for 14.00. It actually started to rain at 11.00 when I was at the furthest part of the ride in Silverdale. I abandoned the loop through Hincaster and Sedgwick and got back to Grange with a credible 71 wet and windy Kms done.


----------



## Spartak (Monday at 18:15)

Started the challenge today with an elongated ride to work for a meeting. 











Stopped off en route for a coffee at the pop up cafe opposite Morrisons in Fishponds.


----------



## 13 rider (Monday at 18:19)

welcome to the challenge @Spartak ,good luck for the year


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (Today at 10:24)

1st qualifier for 2023 done. A dry, breezy but sunny morning took my tourer with full mudguards as the local lanes are seriously wet and grubby. Arrived home about 30 minutes before a hail and thunder storm.


----------



## Domus (Today at 16:44)

Another point in the bag, easy ride through Atherton to Leigh in showery and blustery conditions. Coffee and toast in Costa then home via Hindley and Westhoughton. Traffic was backed up all through Hindley town centre all the way to the train station. Didn't see the cyclist that caused it all, 'cos the Daily Mail says cyclists cause congestion.


----------

